# Good Idea, Bad Idea...



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Well I have noticed lately a lot of interest in these "exotic" fish, they will undoubtedly walk on land (up to 3 days for the lung fish!), eat anything that moves including small/medium size mamals....and most diturbingly will adapt to any tempature in the 48 continental states. I see the government is full blown out on this anit-snakehead sales, as rewards are up to $1000
in some states for case by case basis (washington State fish & wildlife).
Anyway, whatdya U guys think???
safe/sane?
or fun in the tank/....pool?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

of course i forgot to mention they will eat every fish in a secluded lake and repopulate it with there own, I read in Wyoming one bit a 4yr olds hand off! Dunno if this was true but it was published in there newspaper...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

All 48 states? Nope. Neither one will adapt to freezing temperatures. It's so blown out of proportion it's not funny. (Thank the media) And, at the same time it's a real threat in warm states.

Biting a 4yr olds hand off?







They don't have the teeth for it. They would need teeth like a... umm.. piranha









*Moved somewhere*


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

The banning of snakeheads is such bs its unbeleivable







The chinese snakehead is the culprit for the nation wide banning. The more popular red snakehaed was a pleasure in your tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I believe that I should be alloowed to buy these fish should I have the cash and the environment ready, I also believe other experianced fishkeepers should be allowed to buy these, but I do not believe that everybody should be allowed to buy these....

some people should just not keep living creatures.... period.

and so if the laws prevent these people getting animals then I'm ok with them, I'd prefer nobody had these species than some good people, and some bad.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> The banning of snakeheads is such bs its unbeleivable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is not BS, what is bs is the fact that people cannot take responsibility for the fish they buy.... I am 100% in support of the snakehead ban in the USA as it needed to happen for the long term interests on the local wildlife.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but as many people have said that *EXPERIENCED* people should only keep these

how do we know who is "experienced" or not

like i would never go dump a fish in a lake but you call me inexperienced all of the time


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> but as many people have said that *EXPERIENCED* people should only keep these
> 
> how do we know who is "experienced" or not
> 
> like i would never go dump a fish in a lake but you call me inexperienced all of the time


 by experienced I mean someone who knows about the fish, the dangers of the fish, and how to look after it properly.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but how can we judge someone on wether or not they have the info and experience to take care of these fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> but how can we judge someone on wether or not they have the info and experience to take care of these fish


 I think that's Iness' point... We can't judge and thus a 100% ban is necessary.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Also, on the note of lungfish... There was one featured in a pic on PFish and it was HUGE. Many people said it was more than capable of biting someone's hand/arm off...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > but how can we judge someone on wether or not they have the info and experience to take care of these fish
> ...












perhaps zoos and conservation centers might get special permission, but yes that is my point


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 i was getting a different vibe from the post but now i see what you were trying to get at

i 100% agree that you cant judge someone and there fore they should ether be all legal or all banned

but sense there are certain people that are stupid then we have to have a ban on all of them

that is why i have age laws and junk cause i think if you can do it right then why have to wait till other people who dont know you be able to say no


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Give them a 'lil test before they buy the fish, like on how to care for the fish, feeding, temp, tank size, etc.









Oh and a question on the actual fish like max growth so you know the responsibility you're going to take on.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

There are ways "Experianced" people can keep Snakeheads you follow the law
and obtain the proper permit, these can be obtained from the USFWS,
or you buy them from someone within your own state where they are not banned
by state law.

Their is a way around the ban for some, but it seems most just are not recongnizing it,
if you have these god forsaken fish, you better get serious and start
thinking less about feeding them mice and how aggressive they are,
spend a bit more time trying captive breeding methods,

How did Lungfish pop up with this anyhow? they are fully legal and not much of
a threat to the enviornment at all.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> There are ways "Experianced" people can keep Snakeheads you follow the law
> and obtain the proper permit, these can be obtained from the USFWS,
> or you buy them from someone within your own state where they are not banned
> by state law.
> ...


 i thought that lung fish were edangered


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Only the Austrailian Lungfish,

The four African and one South american are all very common 
and not at all endangered within their current distrubution


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well said Poly.

Also as for how to gauge one's experience....

There are many different ways out there in use for other taxa. Look at the way falconry licensing is set up, or venomous permits in FL. Imagine having to have one thousand hours experience with a single species of fish before being allowed to keep it. Or having four years apprenticeship under a master license holder with only a select few species to start from, after passing a test concerning, housing, health, general biology, identification, sexing, etc.. and mandatory passing with no less than an 80% just to become an apprentice. If time and effort were put forth by local Ich societies to self regulate potential problem species in cooperation with state agencies, then Federally mandated legislation would not be needed or happen. Creating a system with solid checks and balances, you weed out those who are not in in for the fish (animal) very quickly.

I step off my soap box now. (is that what they call tub-thumping in the UK Innes?)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Well said Poly.
> 
> Also as for how to gauge one's experience....
> 
> ...


 if only we lived in a perfect world that made common sense a priority,
this would never be an issue,

This is a good way to settle the problem,
certinaly would weed out those that have no serious reason to be
active with the animal in the first place. everybody wins with this type of control.


----------

